# Fake swimming pool



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I found this and i thought i woudl share, real cool

Piscina falsa | De2ign


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Really cool. A sheet of glass and 30 cm of water on top to give it a realistic effect.


----------



## AcidFear (Aug 19, 2012)

what happens when someone decides to dive in? lol


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Hopefully it says shallow end. I knew a paraplegic's sister that broke his spine doing that in the shallow end of a pool.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

That is an awesome link. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

That's super neat!!!


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

Lol. What we see with our own eyes are not reliable anymore


----------



## Lex100 (Sep 16, 2012)

Seen it. Its in Japan , I always though it would be fun to skate the bowl underwater (=


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Lex100 said:


> Seen it. Its in Japan , I always though it would be fun to skate the bowl underwater (=


inappropriate contents, shouldnt the mods be removing this?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> inappropriate contents, shouldnt the mods be removing this?


I agree...


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

what did i miss?


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Not sure Mac. I thought Lex wanted to do some skate boarding. Hmmmm??


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Pretty sure the offense was over the kid with drugs, not the skateboarding, breaking and entering or him knocking himself out in the video. Just sayin'...


----------



## Lex100 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hahahah are you kidding me? The clip was from the movie Lords of Dogtown which is rated PG-13! Sorry i didnt know such sensitive people would take offense to this. 
The only reason why I uploaded in the first place was so the viewers who didnt know what I was talking about when I said "skating a bowl" could see for themselves.
Big freakin deal the kid had a pinner joint, the movie was based on the 70's what do you think went on in the 70's?????????
It was not break and entering it was simply tresspassing. He didnt knock himself out, he was bluffing.
Inappropriate content!? Give your head a shake, its 2012 the world is coming to alot worse. Some people like myself are prescribed marijuana medicinally and do not consider it a drug. It helps millions of people all around the world who suffer from illness and sickness.
Jus sayin.
-LEX 100


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Is not that we are sensative people, is just that they are kids in this forum.
On the other hand, i think is a cool swimming pool, nice trick to get people to scratch their heads lol


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

I didn't see any of that stuff. Oh well.


----------

